# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussien paloturvallisuus

## Harri Turunen

Lueskelin juuri eilen ilmestynyttä Hesaria (16.12.2008) ja riensin tänne nettiin luettuani tuoretta bussipaloa käsitelleen jutun. Löysin tuoreen uutisen bussien paloturvallisuuden puutteellisuudesta YLEn sivuilta (linkki: http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2008/1...ty_431382.html). Vaikka bussit ovatkin turvallisin liikkumistapa maanteillä, niin minusta nykyisten bussien paloherkkuus on järkkyttävää.

Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, ettei bussien moottoreiden palotilassa ole poikkeavasta lämmönnoususta tai savun muodostuksesta varoittavaa anturia, josta lähtisi hälytys kuljettajalle? Tässä tuoreessa tapauksessa palo ilmeisesti lähti kuitenkin liikkeelle jostain muualta...

----------


## kuukanko

> Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, ettei bussien moottoreiden palotilassa ole poikkeavasta lämmönnoususta tai savun muodostuksesta varoittavaa anturia, josta lähtisi hälytys kuljettajalle?


Nykyaikaisissa busseissa on. Suurimmassa osassa yhteiskunnan tilaamaa bussiliikennettä uusissa busseissa järjestelmään on kytketty myös automaattinen moottoritilan palonsammutuslaitteisto.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Nykyaikaisissa busseissa on. Suurimmassa osassa yhteiskunnan tilaamaa bussiliikennettä uusissa busseissa järjestelmään on kytketty myös automaattinen moottoritilan palonsammutuslaitteisto.


Kiitoksia vastauksesta. Tämän päivän (17.12.) HS:n painetussa versiossa olikin sitten tietoa kuinka EU-direktiiveillä yritetään parantaa paloturvallisuutta. Ilmeisestikään vanhempi kalusto ei kaikkia vaatimuksia täytä ja palon torjunnan problematiikka monimutkaisempaa kuin äkkiseltään maallikko tulisi arvanneeksi.

----------


## Kinmo

YLE uutisoi: http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2011/0...a_2571448.html

Hyvin voisi kysyä sitäkin, että onko bussiyrityksissä palojen ennaltaehkäisyyn panostettu riittävästi vai keskitytty pelkästään (kuljettajien koulutuksessa) vahinkojen minimoimiseen.

----------

